
Grep-as-you-type the entire Linux kernel source tree - swah
http://livegrep.com/
======
bni
This is great, and would be useful for running locally against large
codebases. Is the source available?

------
GrumpySimon
This is very cool. I'd love a command line replacement for grep that does
this. Any suggestions?

